# Gilles why are your tools cheaper overseas



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Tape Pro more expensive in Aus, do you not like ur own people


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> more expensive in Aus, do you not like ur own people


Cheap in oz joe, Try nz for the most expensive drywall tools in the world, I love all wall, And maybe walltools when they get back to me.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

cazna said:


> Cheap in oz joe, Try nz for the most expensive drywall tools in the world.


I will 100% back this statement up.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

McDusty said:


> I will 100% back this statement up.


You know it McDusty. Hows that supertaper going?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah caz sad is it not

I refuse to purchase from certain companies as I feel it is flat out disrespect, now if dem blokes in oz cant see prices then I dunno Caz...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

plan to make a comment or you just hiding out like apla-tech bailed this site after the hot seat

cant give an answer can you

will never buy from you ever

think of the outcome of this thread...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Made in Canada Columbia Tools are cheaper in the U.S. than in Canada, often by a decent amount. (2,000.00 for a new Columbia taper I saw hanging on a drywall supplier's wall the other day.)

In the end, most all manufacturers are about making $, not friends. And fair enough. We do the same - try and get what we can from the work we do. The area we're in will help dictate how much those $ can be. (If I was in 2buck's area, I think I'd quit and find something else, with the prices he's getting paid.)

What I don't care for is when shoddy made equipment tries to hide behind some flashy paint, or behind a long established brand name that still has some reputation going for it, just so some corporate shareholders can make a couple extra $ from some smoke and mirrors marketing.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Made in Canada Columbia Tools are cheaper in the U.S. than in Canada, often by a decent amount. (2,000.00 for a new Columbia taper I saw hanging on a drywall supplier's wall the other day.)
> 
> In the end, most all manufacturers are about making $, not friends. And fair enough. We do the same - try and get what we can from the work we do. The area we're in will help dictate how much those $ can be. (If I was in 2buck's area, I think I'd quit and find something else, with the prices he's getting paid.)
> 
> What I don't care for is when shoddy made equipment tries to hide behind some flashy paint, or behind a long established brand name that still has some reputation going for it, just so some corporate shareholders can make a couple extra $ from some smoke and mirrors marketing.


I bought a more competitive brand and has lasted me with no trubles..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Joe. Lets consider the facts here for a minute, Tape-pro tools are no more expensive to buy locally than tools from TT or columbia. So can you blame them for matching the market price? Would you go in 20% cheaper than your opposition when the market dictated otherwise? Tape-Pro tools are world class, their quality is second to none. Another thing to consider is that labor costs are more expensive in Australia than the US so they are dealing with higher manufacturing costs and a smaller market. Tom has been extremely helpful on this site to many and I can tell you from my own personal experience that if there is an issue he is only a phone call away. Tape-Pro tools and WallBoard tools (both owned by the same company) have been more proactive than any other tool company in Australia. 

And as for you calling Tom out, I think he as a man has too much dignity to lower himself to get into a slanging match. So instead as a fellow Aussie I will tell you in the Aussie vernacular RACK OFF.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Joe. Lets consider the facts here for a minute, Tape-pro tools are no more expensive to buy locally than tools from TT or columbia. So can you blame them for matching the market price? Would you go in 20% cheaper than your opposition when the market dictated otherwise? Tape-Pro tools are world class, their quality is second to none. Another thing to consider is that labor costs are more expensive in Australia than the US so they are dealing with higher manufacturing costs and a smaller market. Tom has been extremely helpful on this site to many and I can tell you from my own personal experience that if there is an issue he is only a phone call away. Tape-Pro tools and WallBoard tools (both owned by the same company) have been more proactive than any other tool company in Australia.
> 
> And as for you calling Tom out, I think he as a man has too much dignity to lower himself to get into a slanging match. So instead as a fellow Aussie I will tell you in the Aussie vernacular RACK OFF.


Im all confused to what joes on about?? Blueline tapepro tapetech and Columbia would all be around the same cost for him wouldn't it?? But well said Gaz, And lets add just how helpful tom and jim have been on this site, Again, Second to no other tool company here. 

Tapepro are world class and have the best range of tools out of all the manufacturers, Its the shipping and GST taxes that pump up the tool costs here, Even if ordered from online stores.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I think Joe's pissed about how much the off-angle applicator cost.
I guess he'd rather spend the coin on tacos..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Joe. Lets consider the facts here for a minute, Tape-pro tools are no more expensive to buy locally than tools from TT or columbia. So can you blame them for matching the market price? Would you go in 20% cheaper than your opposition when the market dictated otherwise? Tape-Pro tools are world class, their quality is second to none. Another thing to consider is that labor costs are more expensive in Australia than the US so they are dealing with higher manufacturing costs and a smaller market. Tom has been extremely helpful on this site to many and I can tell you from my own personal experience that if there is an issue he is only a phone call away. Tape-Pro tools and WallBoard tools (both owned by the same company) have been more proactive than any other tool company in Australia.
> 
> And as for you calling Tom out, I think he as a man has too much dignity to lower himself to get into a slanging match. So instead as a fellow Aussie I will tell you in the Aussie vernacular RACK OFF.


thread has been re evaluated from Bazooka Joe


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I think Joe's pissed about how much the off-angle applicator cost.
> I guess he'd rather spend the coin on tacos..


thread has been re evaluated from Bazooka Joe


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> your terminology does not work on me and why does not the big man step in to answer...... please Gaz I dont give a flying 5 what you say
> 
> lower himself are you @#&$^* kidding, hiding out so a &$#@(% Dingo like you can show teeth


:no::no: Not cool Joe.
Besides Tom has not logged on since mid December. Over here companies shut down for two too three weeks over Christmas, most are opening again this week.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> see moore I laugh at these yokals dedication to a company that could actually lower the rate in fair market value,


Joe ...Walk down to the 7-11..And buy a six pack..Cause you really need to chill bro! While your there grab a taco!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> your terminology does not work on me and why does not the big man step in to answer



Besides Joe. Tom designs and makes tools, he does not set the prices. That is done by the company he works for. Which as I said is dictated by the market.:yes:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

gazman said:


> Besides Joe. Tom designs and makes tools, he does not set the prices. That is done by the company he works for. Which as I said is dictated by the market.:yes:


Tom really seems like a stand up guy! Every time I've needed help he's answered my questions. The Tape Pro/Blue Line tools I've bought have worked great, and been a high quality product. As far as I'm concerned if a tool does what it's supposed to do and makes me money I have no problem paying a little more if that's the case.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by Bazooka-Joe View Post
your terminology does not work on me and why does not the big man step in to answer...... please Gaz I dont give a flying 5 what you say

lower himself are you @#&$^* kidding, hiding out so a &$#@(% Dingo like you can show teeth
Not cool Joe.

for 5 cents gaz how can you change my words with symbols


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Joe ...Walk down to the 7-11..And buy a six pack..Cause you really need to chill bro! While your there grab a taco!:thumbsup:


trashed on moore s private stock


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Your words were not appropriate for a family rated site Joe.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Your words were not appropriate for a family rated site Joe.


thread has been re evaluated from Bazooka Joe







mudman


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> my beef is not with you crocodile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that. I was simply trying to put things into perspective. We pay more for most things (The Kiwis more so). Here is an example.

http://www.toyota.com/camry/#!/Welcome

http://www.toyota.com.au/camry/prices


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

moore said:


> Joe ...Walk down to the 7-11..And buy a six pack..Cause you really need to chill bro! While your there grab a taco!:thumbsup:


Might I suggest some Dos Equis to go along with those tacos:whistling2:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Indeed I have been enjoying some time off.
Thank you Gazman and Cazna, you have covered most of the considerations.
I was going to go into a longer reply about costs and currency fluctuations, however in the end it is simple: to be in any market you must be competitive.
What that does to your bottom line determines how long you remain viable.

Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

means nothing answer invalid just a dance


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

time for a cooper


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This one is better.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I would rather have one of these, Its the only beverage that Australia makes that tastes any good :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0njHuoZCeo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0njHuoZCeo


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I see


Think of it this way, Joe - if the Down Under Boys paid less, us up here could end up paying more. So it's a 'win' for us. :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0njHuoZCeo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0njHuoZCeo


Fosters eh, it is the beer that Australia exports. But no one drinks it over here. Go figure.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> I would rather have one of these, Its the only beverage that Australia makes that tastes any good :jester:


Caz, you need to get out more :yes:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Fosters eh, it is the beer that Australia exports. But no one drinks it over here. Go figure.


Never had one Gaz....guess I'm not missing much eh?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> Never had one Gaz....guess I'm not missing much eh?



There are worse beers, I just have not found them yet.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Never had one Gaz....guess I'm not missing much eh?


tastes like crap that beer


----------

